# Necessary to buy one or more pizza delivery bags? And drink caddies?



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Long post...lots and lots of questions.

...

Still not sure if I want to try delivery, even though approved on DoorDash since over 15 months ago (and background check is somehow stiil valid!...hmmm.)

I'm sure that some or most gig drivers deliver pizza without an official pizza delivery bag? (which hopefully keeps the pizza warm for hopefully up to 30 minutes?). A pizza shop manager told me that annoys him.

But I think they're $30-$40 each online, if I recall? Or are they sold at a restaurant supply shop, and maybe much cheaper there, perhaps?

But if I plan to deliver pizza, I won't do it without proper pizza delivery bags It's the right thing to do for the customer.

But...do I need more than one or two bags for the occasional large orders? That'll be too expensive to buy several bags, especially if I quit the gig soonafter. Or just not my problem if they order several pizzas, but I only have one or two bags? Can two or more pizzas fit in a pizza bag?

...

Are those drink caddies necessary, or from what I've read here, most fast food places put the drinks in a sealed bag or two, thus they likely won't spill? Or just buy an official drink caddie or two on the DoorDash site? Or...just don't worry about any of this and simply deliver without proper bags?

As far as hot and cold bags for regular orders, just buy them at my local supermarket and not on the expensive DoorDash store site, or even at a dollar store? Do they really keep food hot or cold for the entire delivery? And if delivering ice cream, the cold bag should suffice for at least 15 mnutes?

Thanks.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

You can get a good deal from grubhub on pizza bags. They recently changed their logo so all the old stuff is on clearance. For $20 I got a pizza bag and an insulated bag that is much better than the one Doordash gives you. The bag holds three pizzas. As far as drink carriers go I bought something cheap off Amazon. Don’t use it much but it comes in handy when I need it.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I don't do it simply due to the stigma of being a delivery boy (unless you are ACTUALLY a boy). I have to draw the line. Don't care what kind of money you make good or bad.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Speaking for myself: I have a great pizza bag I can hook up to the battery and it keeps the pizza REALLY hot. I only used it 2 times since August. In my market, the pizza places suck in terms of waiting time and distance, so I rarely take them. Don’t invest until you see you need them.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Bags also help protect your car's interior from absorbing food odors from the food you're delivering.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Pizza places put the orders on a cold steel rack until it gets picked up. They used to put them on top of the oven back in the day.

Honestly, who cares. They will eat it either way.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> The bag holds three pizzas.


I shoved four in one of those the other day.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> You can get a good deal from grubhub on pizza bags. They recently changed their logo so all the old stuff is on clearance. For $20 I got a pizza bag and an insulated bag that is much better than the one Doordash gives you. The bag holds three pizzas. As far as drink carriers go I bought something cheap off Amazon. Don’t use it much but it comes in handy when I need it.
> View attachment 623157


Didn’t they use to be $15? I bought 2 sets when someone kindly shared here, those are great bags, but I paid $15 both times. It’s old stock, yet they raise prices?!? Icky ethics.

And - yes, 4 pizzas will fit in the bigger one. Heck, a baby hippo would. 😂


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Didn’t they use to be $15? I bought 2 sets when someone kindly shared here, those are great bags, but I paid $15 both times. It’s old stock, yet they raise prices?!? Icky ethics.
> 
> And - yes, 4 pizzas will fit in the bigger one. Heck, a baby hippo would. 😂


I believe $15 is just the pizza bag. $20 is for both.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> I don't do it simply due to the stigma of being a delivery boy (unless you are ACTUALLY a boy). I have to draw the line. Don't care what kind of money you make good or bad.


What's wrong with being a delivery boy?

On the other hand, the money seems pretty crap. Knowing I'd need to deliver like 10 pizzas to break even on a pizza bag is pretty depressing.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

They'll send those bags to you for free after 25-100 deliveries, I forget which it was when I got mine. Their pay has been very lousy and their customers have been tipping like DD customers lately so I'd probably just find a cardboard box and lay some old towels in the back seat


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

No it is NOT needed to spend your money on a bag or pizza bag. 
Grub hub should give you two. And door dash gives you two.
Uber will give you zero. Deliver that food. Trust me once you learn how bad the pay is you will understand why i say this. Now i do use bags that were given to me . For good tippers only .


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I use two blankets to cover the food with to keep it warm, so why waste the money on bags when you can just use something from home like blankets or towels?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I only buy what I can use in my life. I love roadtrips, so I have a fab thermoelectric cooler in my car (with a real freezer for ice cream. I need my ice cream!). I had at least 4 insulated totes even before I thought of delivery - use them all the time. I bought two GH sets (they were $15 when I bought them) because they’re great sizes and I like the shape (quality is great, too). I bought the thermoelectric pizza box for MY pizza and because I had a thermoelectric cooler that worked for both cooling and heating (it since broke and was replaced by the freezer one because I liked the temperature options better and don’t need the heating as much).

When you grocery shop, do you use insulated bags? I always do. So for me, none of my purchases were a loss.

For beverages, Ihave like 10 of the 4-cup Wawa thingies. They fit really well in one of the sections of the trunk organizer I have in my car and I just use those. Very convenient, and I get one every time I buy 2 or more beverages from Wawa. I just stack them and keep in mycar.
I’m a big fan of multipurpose things. And a Virgo. We’re pretty much organizing nuts.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I've never used any kind of special bags for delivery. Just take them however the restaurant gives them to me. Ratings good on both apps 🤷‍♂️.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I've never used any kind of special bags for delivery. Just take them however the restaurant gives them to me.


Reg on a food delivery! Here you go!


----------



## CaveatLector (Mar 17, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Pizza places put the orders on a cold steel rack until it gets picked up. They used to put them on top of the oven back in the day.
> 
> Honestly, who cares. They will eat it either way.


Many places put them in a warmer. You must not pay much attention.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

We don't do any deliveries that take 30 minutes. Sometimes they are only a few minutes and I don't even bother using my pizza bag. I found a cheap one on Amazon for like $10 and I bought a cheap catering bag too. Last night I got a free DoorDash pizza bag from Little Caesars when I had a double pick up. Previously i was told Papa John's had them but when I asked they didn't have them, You really don't need them, but they are good to have. I think I only delivered one pizza that was sitting and not hot when I was handed them, Usually Chinese food and pizza are the hottest foods you will deliver.

You don't need drink caddies, most places have cup holders. The ones that are kind of flat like from BK are awful. I have a gotten a really good one from Sonic, it was for a soda and a shake so at the dropoff I just left the drinks there and left the cup holder in the car. I have one from windstop too I think, those are heavy cardboard and have a handle. If the order only has one drink use your car cup holder.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> I don't even bother using my pizza bag





Lee239 said:


> You really don't need them,


So expand your horizons for a moment. Let's see, you deliver in Florida where it is warm to hot most of the year and your advice to a guy who drives in Boston where it gets cold to freezing part of the year is not to worry about keeping the food warm.
OK so following that logic, in Boston most of the year you don't need your A/C on in your car. Never mind your in Florida, shut your effin a/c off, you really don't need it!


Lee239 said:


> You don't need drink caddies,


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Who the fukkkk need a delivery bag!?! You must be a a rookie! This is all I need to sure my food and drink in the car!!!!


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Who the fukkk need a delivery bag!?! You must be a rookie! This is all I need to secure food and drink in my trunk, a towel and a box! Quick, easy and FAST! They work like a champ!!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

*UPDATE!* If you scroll down the items page, all the way at the bottom, same set of bags but with the “Seamless” logo is $14.99









My opinion? Totally worth it. As I said before, I ordered 2 sets and use them all the time for both deliveries and my own needs.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Timlee252525 said:


> Who the fukkk need a delivery bag!?! You must be a rookie! This is all I need to secure food and drink in my trunk, a towel and a box! Quick, easy and FAST! They work like a champ!!
> View attachment 623881


Explains the ratings. 😂


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Explains the ratings. 😂


HAHAHA
BWHAHANA

NO!!!!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## CaveatLector (Mar 17, 2021)

Where are you, Kentucky? Do you deliver using an ox and cart?



Timlee252525 said:


> Who the fukkkk need a delivery bag!?! You must be a a rookie! This is all I need to sure my food and drink in the car!!!!
> View attachment 623878


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> View attachment 623923


I’m gonna sue you, @Seamus! I almost drowned in the Diet Pepsi up my nose when I broke out laughing. Shame on you! I thought you were my friend!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Timlee252525 said:


> Who the fukkk need a delivery bag!?! You must be a rookie! This is all I need to secure food and drink in my trunk, a towel and a box! Quick, easy and FAST! They work like a champ!!
> View attachment 623881


You deliver food in what people use to take their dead pets to be cremated.


----------

